# Prairie Storm



## invisible (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for looking...


----------



## twoboysnmygirl (Nov 14, 2010)

love it!


----------



## KenC (Nov 14, 2010)

Does the job, as always!  Was this taken with an even wider lens than you typically use?


----------



## filmshooter (Nov 14, 2010)

B-E-A-UTIFUL!


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Nov 14, 2010)

Very Good!


----------



## G79 (Nov 15, 2010)

Amazingly good !


----------



## chito beach (Nov 15, 2010)

We aint in Kansas anymore!  very nice!


----------



## photocist (Nov 15, 2010)

excellent shot. the lighting is wonderful, except maybe the blown out part in the top corners. The tree and house are positioned perfectly. Maybe a step in and angle slightly to the left to get rid of some of that negative space on the right, but otherwise fantastic!


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 15, 2010)

This is a beauty. Love everything about it.


----------



## invisible (Nov 15, 2010)

KenC said:


> Was this taken with an even wider lens than you typically use?


No, it's the same lens (Tokina 11-16 at 16mm on a full-frame camera). Do you notice anything different?

Thanks everybody for your kind comments and feedback!


----------



## Rona (Nov 15, 2010)

Move over Ansel 
Stunning work !


----------



## KenC (Nov 15, 2010)

invisible said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > Was this taken with an even wider lens than you typically use?
> ...



The building looks distorted and it's not even in the foreground, but I suppose that's not surprising at 16 mm.  I guess the distortion just wasn't as obvious in some of the others, or maybe I just didn't notice.


----------



## invisible (Nov 16, 2010)

Rona said:


> Move over Ansel


"I'm rolling over instead!", he said 



KenC said:


> The building looks distorted and it's not even in the foreground, but I suppose that's not surprising at 16 mm.  I guess the distortion just wasn't as obvious in some of the others, or maybe I just didn't notice.


Good point. I didn't apply any correction for the lens (which I should have, and may still do because I like the photo). 



erose86 said:


> When you finally put out your photo anthology, let me know.  I want a copy.


Duly noted 

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Rona (Nov 17, 2010)

Would it be too much to ask about the processing you did on this ?


----------



## invisible (Nov 17, 2010)

Rona said:


> Would it be too much to ask about the processing you did on this ?


Honestly, I barely did anything at all. I just converted to B&W, did some dodging on the front of the house, then played a bit with the color-sensitivity sliders, and that was it...


----------



## Rona (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you !  Remarkable.
Again, beautiful work .


----------

